# Shiko the Betta



## P0150N (Jun 26, 2015)

Shiko's Journal

-

April 15th, 2015: I was adopted by my new human mom!

April 16th, 2015: The nice human put me in a castle with tasty food, but it won't stop staring at me from across the room.

April 18th, 2015: I have become accustomed to this brand new life of mine, the human plays games like, follow the finger, it's kind of cute.

April 19th, 2015: THE HUMAN HAS RETURNED ME TO THE CUP OF SHAME. TRAITOR. (20 minutes later) The human has placed me back in my palace now, make up your mind, strange human.

April 29th, 2015: The human fed me delicious worms today! Maybe the human feels bad for moving me around so often. I will forgive her ignorance.

May 6th, 2015: I have become ill, the human has let out odd noises that suggest peril. I am suddenly fearful for my life.

May 8th, 2015: My fins are shedding, so, to expedite the process and leave less mess I am eating the falling flakes. The human seems un-approving for some reason.

May 9th, 2015: The human has punished me by adding foreign substances to my water, claiming it's medicine. I may die before tomorrow. Sad.

May 17th, 2015: The mysterious water powder is no longer being added to my tank. The flakes have stopped falling. The human gave me two bloodworms, but they are hard to fit in my mouth. Human is entertained.

May 31st, 2015: The human brought me to the outside. I don't know why I'm leaving or where I am going. It has been a long journey.

June 1st, the human has replaced my wooden table with a metal one, this water is nicer, but the walls are not pretty. I have found a large leaf growing out of the invisible barrier that keeps that evil fish and I apart. It proves much more comfortable than I expected, the human put to odd, talking, face box that clicks, by me. I hid. The human is gone again.


----------



## Lovemybetta11 (Mar 21, 2015)

Awwww, hope you do well Shiko! Stay strong!


----------



## P0150N (Jun 26, 2015)

Shiko says thank you. X3


----------

